# Cody cut a lean grade



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Am being offered a puppy by Cody Cut a Lean Grade. What do I need to know about his off-spring before I decide? The dam is out of Wood River's Franchise. Her dam (maternal grandmother, if you will) is out of Clubmeade's Road Warrior.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Very good water dogs & easy to train. Take the pup you won't regret it


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

lbbuckler said:


> Take the pup you won't regret it


X2, love my Grady sired pup. My pups dam isn't to shabby either.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Grady, Shaq and Chopper. Sure looks good on paper. Have the dam and grand-dam accomplished anything in field trials or hunt tests?


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

1tulip said:


> Am being offered a puppy by Cody Cut a Lean Grade. What do I need to know about his off-spring before I decide? The dam is out of Wood River's Franchise. Her dam (maternal grandmother, if you will) is out of Clubmeade's Road Warrior.


Grady is an NAFC. His son, Traveler, is also an NAFC. Grady and Traveler are both excellent dogs with great dispositions.


----------



## Cal99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Have a Grady pup, very intelligent girl and she's only 4 mos!!!!! I don't think you can go wrong


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

lbbuckler said:


> Very good water dogs & easy to train. Take the pup you won't regret it


X3 unless somebody messed it up ...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

1tulip said:


> Am being offered a puppy by Cody Cut a Lean Grade. What do I need to know about his off-spring before I decide? The dam is out of Wood River's Franchise. Her dam (maternal grandmother, if you will) is out of Clubmeade's Road Warrior.


What time to pick up the puppy...


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

If you don't take it I will.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

On a scale of cream-puff-fold-like-a-taco-quitter to fire-breather-hard-headed-hard-to-handle-monster... where would Grady off-spring fall? A whimsical way to ask if this pup could be considered a relatively knowledgeable amateur's dog.


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

I can speak just mine, she was very easy to train one of the best markers i have ever seen. She almost has toooo much energy for me. Just turned three and hoping she will chill out alittle.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

huntinman said:


> What time to pick up the puppy...


Pretty much what I was going to say lol


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Bridget Bodine said:


> X3 unless somebody messed it up ...


This is what I've seen too. Not sure if I've ever seen a dog happier to hit the water, even on non-retrieves...


----------



## Chris Winkelman (Mar 23, 2011)

I have 2 Grady females and both are GREAT dogs. Easy to train and LOVE the water. They are a bit slow to mature IMO but with the way they mark and run blinds I can deal with a little immaturity.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Love my Grady pup! We got our MH at 19mos and are running Derbies now.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

My dog is VERY willing and wants to do the right thing. A strong "NO" is usually all I need (with an occasional #3) and "GOOD BOYS" go a LONG way


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

For those with Grady pups... are they easy to live with? Do they have an off switch?


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

He is still young (2 in Nov) but settles down nicely in the house, quicker if I let him snuggle on the couch. He stays off leash at the line while training clients to run their dogs, and just hangs out (After he runs first) and is an attention whore. Just wants to be under your hand all the time...we are having a love affair. I have had alot of dogs in my life , and very special ones, but not ever had THIS connection.


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

I bred my FEMA USAR/MH bitch to Grady ... the pups are now 22 months. I couldn't be more pleased with the litter and the comments from the owners. 2 of them are with a pro and on the Derby list - she loves them. 2 are with FEMA US&R handlers - one of these FEMA Certified at 18 months (we can't even test until 18 mos - and typical is 2 - 1/2 years on average - so this is quite an accomplishment, the other plans to test this fall/winter (he was a little slower to mature). 1 is a cadaver dog that was deployed to CO and is still working out there in the aftermath of the flooding. Comments from some of the owners are high-energy, fearless, focused, smart, loving, family-dogs that are working machines. I am slightly biased as I think the bitch had all these qualities as well, but do think that Grady threw something in there as well. Like the pups so much planning on a repeat breeding.


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a 22 month old female Grady pup that is a bottle rocket with a very very strong desire to retrieve any bird in any cover, in water, on land or in any other habitat. Marks very well and handles nicely. Now if I can get her line manners under control, we're in for a great ride.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i have two grady pups. both are bright, eager and athletic. both nice inside too! one is going to be a great hunting/hunt test dog.(see my add in rtf classifieds);-) the other should finish some derbies this fall and appears to maybe someday be an all age competitor.(no add posted....but you can call if interested)

grady makes good pups.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

jenbrowndvm said:


> Comments from some of the owners are high-energy, fearless, focused, smart, loving, family-dogs that are working machines. I am slightly biased as I think the bitch had all these qualities as well, but do think that Grady threw something in there as well..


My dog and my feelings to a tee. I did not own the dam of my Grady pup but I hear she is SOME DOG too.
I ended up having a baby and unfortunately had to end his hunt test career but I am confident he could have made Master hunter, and still might some day!

My Grady x Zucker pup. He is handsome too boot.








Fearless and high drive (edit to add I swim in this area, so I made sure it was SAFE SAFE SAFE for launch)
















He hunts








And he tolerates the new baby pretty decent too! <3


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow. If pictures are a worth a 1000 words... you're dog speaks eloquently.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Money won't buy mine, loves absolutely everything about training including water. She went 5 for 5 in her AKC Sr. Hope to have puppies come Jan. Then will continue training. Like Phil says Happy Happy Happy !!!


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Tulip1.
I have a 2yr old Grady daughter. The trainability is what everyone else has said, very willing, eager to learn and not tough.
As for house and living with-she is a nut. I love her zest for life and she makes me smile every day. She will settle and loves to lay on the couch but shes not for everyone. Constantly whirling with her toy and has a huge wiggle .... I love her and would have another one-but like I said, shes not real calm.....


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

1tulip said:


> For those with Grady pups... are they easy to live with? Do they have an off switch?


Yes for both questions at least with mine anyway. Mine has used his off/on switch since he was 7 weeks old when I brought him home. Sure, there were the typical puppy moments of unbridled energy the last couple hours of the evening but that is to be expected in my opinion. The little guy has loved the water since day 1, I think he has more fish in him then dog lol. Overall, would I buy him again and do it all over again, in a hearbeat and no question about it!


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

do it...my pups dad is out of him and he is an absolute stud....my girl is very good so far also..


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

1tulip said:


> On a scale of cream-puff-fold-like-a-taco-quitter to fire-breather-hard-headed-hard-to-handle-monster... where would Grady off-spring fall? A whimsical way to ask if this pup could be considered a relatively knowledgeable amateur's dog.


I have seen some with fire in the belly and a few talented divas.


----------

